# Welcome Pokey Charlie



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey everyone! I am sooo excited. This was completely unexpected, but I just rescued a baby hedgie from someone off of Craig's list. I was very surprised when I went to go pick him up though because he looks nothing like Fossil. I asked the owner and she said that he is a burmese hedgehog. Does anyone else have experience with a burmese hedgie. He is much more pokey and a bit bigger than the African Pygmies. Do I still use the same kind of set up for him, fleece, igloo, CHE set up? Pokey Charlie is so sweet though. I can't wait to learn more about him.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

k...this is only one site...first one that had Burmese Hedgies vs Burmese Pythons :roll:

uuummm...read for yourself...I thought APH were a lot of work!!! But this IS just one site...just Google it and hopefully someone here can help, as well!!

http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/arc ... 63132.html


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

That looks like a porcupine to me! :shock: What part of the world are you in? I've never seen any kind of hedgehog that looked like that.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/20122191

I think that you have gotten an African Porcupine by mistake. I've seen them at our local zoo and they really don't look like a housepet. Did the previous owner give you any other information about where they got him?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

She is in florida.

And i am sorry to tell you that is a baby porcupine. Please do no try to raise it yourself, take it to a wildlife rescue center.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yup...I think no matter how you look at it, the litte critter needs a better place to live.

I did more research on Wiki and while Burmese aren't listed, there are hedgehogs indigenous to the area...but...they aren't recommended as pets.

So...porcupine (it really does look like a porcupine, don't it??) or some rare hedgie...either way, it likely won't be ahppy with the care of a regular home/owner.

Sorryyyyyyyy....


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Fossil and I just wanted to take this oppertunity to wish everyone a Happy April Fool's Day. :lol: 

Sorry guys, I couldn't resist.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: 
I cannot believe you got me.
:shock: 
And so utterly, thoroughly perfectly got me.
:shock: 

Speechless. Tho' I may have more to say later. :twisted:


----------



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

I personally love your "Burmese Hedgehog" Well done


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Bwahaha. That was great. I was going to ask if it was anything like a "Siberian Hamster" from Fawlty Towers (it's just a rat but Manuel insisted it a was hamster for those that haven't see it). :lol:


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

That was a good one! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nebular said:


> Bwahaha. That was great. I was going to ask if it was anything like a "Siberian Hamster" from Fawlty Towers (it's just a rat but Manuel insisted it a was hamster for those that haven't see it). :lol:


OMG!! I had forgotten about the Siberian Hamster!!! I was looking it up and found this:

Manuel: I say to man in shop "Is rat." He say "No, no, no. Is a special kind of hamster. Is filigree Siberian hamster." Only one in shop. He make special price: only five pound.
Basil: Have you ever heard of the bubonic plague, Manuel? It was very popular here at one time. A lot of pedigree hamsters came over on ships from Siberia.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

OMG!!!!! That was a GREAT one :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I was thinking to myself...Oh boy that really looks like a porcupine to me, but what do I know. I'm relatively new to this hedgehog stuff!!! LOVE it


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

mcwojo said:


> I was thinking to myself...Oh boy that really looks like a porcupine to me, but what do I know. I'm relatively new to this hedgehog stuff!!! LOVE it


See??? I'm not the only one! This was exactly what I was thinking...but you are obviously much smarter and kept it to yourself...not me...no way.... :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: You little butt! :lol: 
I was thinking he's funny looking - but cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You should have let it go a little longer :twisted: at least till tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

LarryT said:


> You should have let it go a little longer :twisted: at least till tomorrow! :lol:


Yeah...I would've been an expert on Burmese Hedgehogs if I had more time. :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Look what I found!!! A stuffed Burmese Hedgie!!! So there!!!


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

*CRACKS UP* This was way much better prank than my Dad sending me a message saying he'd sold their dogs, haha. Absolutely hilarious! My first instinct was like "what the ****, is that a skunk?"


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!  :x 
I went looking for it too! SHEESH! :? 
Happy April Fools...? :roll:


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

LarryT said:


> You should have let it go a little longer :twisted: at least till tomorrow! :lol:


I was going to keep it going, but MissC was trying so hard to help me out, so I felt guilty. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

amber.vroman said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > You should have let it go a little longer :twisted: at least till tomorrow! :lol:
> ...


Get yer couch ready, sister...I am sick of snow and am on MY way!!!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

That was a good one...Burmese hedgehog...cracks up. I can never get any good april fool's pranks going :|


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*You are the ONLY one that got me on April Fool's Day, and you got me good!! It looked like a baby porcupine to me, but you seemed so sure it was a Burmese Hedgehog and you even said you got it from Craig's List. I thought you might be losing it, but you sounded sooo positive about it being a hedgehog. Where did you find that picture that helped pull your joke off? From now on, I'm calling porcupines, Burmese Hedgehogs.  I love your sense of humor. Thanks for the good laugh. :lol: It made my day! *


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

mary ellen said:


> *You are the ONLY one that got me on April Fool's Day, and you got me good!! It looked like a baby porcupine to me, but you seemed so sure it was a Burmese Hedgehog and you even said you got it from Craig's List. I thought you might be losing it, but you sounded sooo positive about it being a hedgehog. Where did you find that picture that helped pull your joke off? From now on, I'm calling porcupines, Burmese Hedgehogs.  I love your sense of humor. Thanks for the good laugh. :lol: It made my day! *


I am glad I could make your day. :lol: I found the picture on google. I just typed baby porcupine. Funny thing is, if you type "baby porcupine" into google you get a bunch of pictures of baby hedgies. :roll:


----------

